# Occupational therapy registration for Australia



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

hi There,


I was just wondering if anyone has went through the process of applying for registration to practice in Australia as an OT? I am currently attempting to battle my way through the forms and am finding it a nightmare!!! Help please!!

Thanks
Emma


----------



## Chris Rendle (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Myself and my wife are both OTs and have both just completed the COTRB registration process. What problems are you experiencing?

Chris


fieldsendge said:


> hi There,
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has went through the process of applying for registration to practice in Australia as an OT? I am currently attempting to battle my way through the forms and am finding it a nightmare!!! Help please!!
> ...


----------



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi,


I am confused as to who can certify the docs, who did you get to do it?? where are you hoping to move too?
emma


----------



## CornishOT (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Emma,

I've just joined, as I am hopefully moving to Queensalnd soon - near Brisbane. I'm an OT, and am in the process of completing registration - for COTRB, and Queensland registration.
I took all my originals to a solicitor, and he did copies , signed, dated and certified them for me... very helpfull, and cost £20.00.
All sent off now, and I've had letters from both authorities saying they are now being processed.
How are you getting on now?

Geraldine.


----------



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Geraldine,

I sent off the COTRB Registation about two weeks ago after finally getting all the paperwork together. Just waiting on a response now. How long did it take for you to get confirmation that they had received it? I am not holding my breath that i will get any response before christmas but it would be nice to know that they have got all the paperwork etc and that we have not lost the money!!

I have had a few telephone interviews with agencies in NSW and just waiting to hear now if anyone wishes to sponser me! They all seem to be a bit scared at the prospect of sponsoring me and my family! 

How are you getting on with the whole process?

Emma


----------



## CornishOT (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Emma,

I sent off my application for COTRB and for registration as an OT in Queensland on the same day, and had a response back from both on the same day unbelievably! It didn't actually take too long - I think about 2-3 weeks.
They just said they acknowledged receipt of the documents and sent a receipt for the payment. That was in August, and I haven't heard anything since!!
I'm hoping I will get the 'approval' soon.

I have an employee sponsor who started the 457 visa application in Australia online. She then sent me a number, which I had to put on my application at this end.
I didn't find it too bad to do the online application - but realised half way through that they want you to attach a lot of documents immediately after you submit the application - so make sure you have them all in your pc, and that they are of the right size! Mine were too big, and I had to do some technical stuff to make them smaller so they would attach - to be honest that was the worst bit!!
I thought the info was a bit wooly about what to actually attach - so took a scattergun approach and attached everything!!
One thing they did want was proof of my COTRB registration - which of course I don't have yet..aaaggh! I scanned in and attached the letter of acknowledgement I had received, and hope this will suffice?!

I heard fom someone else who has just been through this process that it takes about 10 weeks from aplication through to getting the visa.. and then you an go! I'm hoping I will get mine early December.. fingers crossed.

I had a telephone interview too... aren't they awfull?! Anyway, hope this helps. Good luck!
Geraldine.


----------



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks Geraldine, i will just have to be patient eh!! Where abouts are you off too?

Emma


----------



## CornishOT (Sep 9, 2007)

I will be working in Beeleigh, between Brisbane and the Gold Coast. Have heard from my employer that its very hot already - over 30 degrees, hot and humid and thunder storms every afternoon!
By the way, i just got my approval back from the COTRB yesterday - so I reckon it took about 2 months in total.
Any news on job offers yet?


----------



## fieldsendge (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi There,

No News yet, just waiting on my references so hopefully in the next few weeks i should know where we are off to!! I have also signed up with loads of agencies and they seem really positive about the availability of work so fingers crossed it will happen for us!! Are you going over on your own or have you family that are going too? I will be dragging my husband and two kids over so there is alot of pressure at the minute!!

Great news on the COTRB coming through! I am sure that was a relief, one hurdle crossed eh!!

Take care,
Emma


----------



## vijaykapse (Jul 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me from where do i start for COTRB reg.
I m totaly confused.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

I found the CORTB website and on the left hand side of the homepage are details of the assessment process:

Council of Occupational Therapists Registration Boards (Aust & NZ) Inc.

Is is of any use?

Dolly


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi pm me if you are having probs.

I have recently done it and found it really simple.Hopefully will be in brisbane late next year.

Download the forms from the website (about 5 pages i remember) fill in form not much info needed really. get all your certif/s photocopied, certified i just got the head OT to do it signed named dated with their registration number. Sent off with bankers draft for payment, 4 weeks later registered.

Also print off application guidelines it tell you exacyly what to do. The forms took me around 15mins to complete.

Darren


----------



## vijaykapse (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi dearboy. And dolly
Thanks for the reply. 
But i could not find the fees for registration and the documents needed for international registration,
i have not done my graduation from australia so will it be that easy for me to register, but i have done my graduation from a W.F.O.T. Recognised college from india.
Can you guide me regarding the fee for registration , documents, and time taken for the complete procedure.
Is experience compulsory to get registered.
And how are the job opportunities for an O.T in aus.
Which one is good U.K , aus , or ireland.
Please help me.


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Its all on the website
Look at the Left side menu
Assessment process
then...
Practice audit
then....
Stage 11 Practice audit
Tells you everything........$500 for fee
OT in oz is very good job prospects especially mental health.


----------



## vijaykapse (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello ,
would you please tell me whether is C.O.T.R.B registration enough or have we to apply for individual state's registration.(e.g Queensland registration etc.).


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow! This is a brilliant thread, I can't believe my luck! I have just graduated as an OT and am looking to work in mental health. I am planning to attend an interview with Queensland health in Sept and hoping to get offered a job! (Fingers crossed!!) If anyone has any advice or tips on the interviews/job prospects/visa process/application for registration I would be so grateful if you could take the time to pm me?

I am wondering if I should get the ball rolling with my reg with the OT board in Oz, or should I wait for the interview in Sept? Thanks!


----------



## dclot (Jul 23, 2008)

*Help*

can anyone give me some specific info about COTRB process. I am particularly unsure what needs to be written in references (I will be getting them from previous practice placement supervisors as I am recently graduated and not yet working as an OT). Also regarding my academic paper work do I need something from uni or can I send stuff such as copies of year books which contain detailed course content and module descriptors , my practice placement reports and my module results???? Help non of this is very clear.


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 12, 2008)

dclot said:


> can anyone give me some specific info about COTRB process. I am particularly unsure what needs to be written in references (I will be getting them from previous practice placement supervisors as I am recently graduated and not yet working as an OT). Also regarding my academic paper work do I need something from uni or can I send stuff such as copies of year books which contain detailed course content and module descriptors , my practice placement reports and my module results???? Help non of this is very clear.



Hi Dclot, I think I know about the academic paperwork side of things. I think you need to send an email to your uni tutor for course details. Mine said I need to send a cheque for £25 and they will send me the official course content documentation including your course results. You will need to take these (along with other documents) to a solicitor so they can certify the photocopies, which will also cost you money I think. I looked into working in NZ therefore I guess it's roughly the same process for OZ?

Have you been offered a job or are you applying for registration anyway without a job offer? We are in the same boat (as I am a new graduate to!) If you want to pm me it would be good to keep in touch! xx


----------



## dclot (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Monkeybum thanks for your reply its been most helpful.Can you give me an idea of what my referees need to put in their references as the guidance on COTRB website very vague-basically about professional competence which could mean anything! have been accepted fro a job through QLD health just waiting for to be matched with an appropriate vacancy in my preferred district Brisbane north. My husband and I are hoping to get over asap but has been four months since our interviews so could be a while yet. Hows your application/job hunting going? Interviews for QLD health pretty straight forward but if you want any further info I would be more than happy to help. Sorry I cant seem to PM you as cant find out how to do it!!!


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Dclot, 
I have no idea of what is required in the references, I have not got that far yet!! Sorry, perhaps someone else on here knows or maybe you could email the reg people? I have applied for the interview with QLD Health in September therefore do not know if I will even get the job! I hope so though... fingers crossed! 
I also am not sure how to pm people on here yet... :-S xx


----------

